# Videos vom Mountainbike CC DH Worldcup und Weltmeisterschaft



## Deleted 99910 (8. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

weiss einer von euch, wo man Videos oder DVD´s vom Mountainbike CC oder DH Worldcup/Weltmeisterschaften der letzten Jahre herbekommt?

Da ja Eurosport schon lange nichts mehr überträgt, bin ich absolut nicht mehr auf dem laufenden, was so die letzten Jahre passiert ist im Worldcup-Zirkus.

Gruss Tobi


----------



## HB76 (8. Oktober 2007)

halte ich für ein gerücht das eurosport nix mehr überträgt. is nicht viel aber immerhin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 99910 (9. Oktober 2007)

vor ein paar Jahren hat Eurosport immer den CC u. DH Worldcup jedes Rennen jeweils ne halbe Stunde übertragen. Dieses Jahr hat aber Eurosport gar nichts übertragen, ich hab jedenfalls nie was im Programmheft gefunden.

Naja, egal. Es werden aber doch immer Fernsehaufzeichnungen von den Worldcups gemacht ,in Offenburg beim CC Worldcup vielen mir einige Kamaramänner an der Strecke auf. 

Weiß jemand, wo man die Aufzeichnungen herkriegt?

Gruss


----------



## null.ahnung (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!
Eurosport hat dieses Jahr einen 1-stündigen Bericht von der CC-WM in Schottland gezeigt.Ca. 25min Frauen und 30min Männer.Fand ich sehr gut!!
Hab ich auch nur durch Zufall im Heft gesehen.Ich habs auch auf DVD aufgenommen.Kam glaub ich morgens um 9 Uhr(während der Woche).
MfG
Oliver


----------



## lopeng (4. März 2008)

Tobi_81 schrieb:


> vor ein paar Jahren hat Eurosport immer den CC u. DH Worldcup jedes Rennen jeweils ne halbe Stunde übertragen. Dieses Jahr hat aber Eurosport gar nichts übertragen, ich hab jedenfalls nie was im Programmheft gefunden.
> 
> Naja, egal. Es werden aber doch immer Fernsehaufzeichnungen von den Worldcups gemacht ,in Offenburg beim CC Worldcup vielen mir einige Kamaramänner an der Strecke auf.
> 
> ...



Lieber spät als nie, aber ich habe das auch eben erst entdeckt:

http://www.scheiderbauer.com/index.php/media.html

Geiler Bericht von Eurosport, weiß jemand ob der letztes Jahr nach dem Rennen gesendet wurde?


----------



## Alexander74 (4. März 2008)

lopeng schrieb:


> Lieber spät als nie, aber ich habe das auch eben erst entdeckt:
> 
> http://www.scheiderbauer.com/index.php/media.html
> 
> Geiler Bericht von Eurosport, weiß jemand ob der letztes Jahr nach dem Rennen gesendet wurde?



Den englischen Eurosport Bericht über Offenburg habe ich mir grad angesehen - echt geil.
Gruß Alexander


----------



## lopeng (5. März 2008)

Der Bericht ist richtig gut und macht echt Laune auf den Sport. Mann war das ne Sauerrei letztes Jahr (Wetter) kommt in dem Bericht echt geil rüber. Ich freu mich schon auf den diesjährigen Weltcup.


----------



## herr.gigs (7. März 2008)

Ich habe mal vor 2 Wochen eine Email an die Schneiderbauers geschickt, dass sie dieses Jahr auch die Sendetermine bestmöglich vor dem Rennen veröffentlichen sollen! Weil es mich schon ziemlich genervt hat, zu diesem Event vorher das TV-Programm Heft zu studieren und nichts darüber zu finden. Laut der Pressemitteilung wurde das Event aber weiß gott wie oft, übertragen. Leider sogar bis nach Lampukisten, aber im deutschen TV meines Wissens nach waren es nur schlappe 30 sek. im ZDF Sport Studio.

Genau so zu MTB WM 07. Da habe ich auch hoffnungsvoll das Eurosport TV Programm studiert, aber nichts gefunden...

Ich beziehe das jetzt aber nur aufs deutsche, gebührenfreie TV!


----------

